# Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!



## Drexta (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
unser Teich ist eigh. überall um die 120cm tief.
Ich bin auch ganz zufrieden mit dem Teich und er läuft auch schon ganz gut seit ca. 3 Jahren, ich würde ihn aber gerne noch an einer stelle auf 1.80 oder 2 meter vertiefen.

Ich hatte mir das so gedacht das man die Folie in der mitte einschneidet, tiefer gräbt und dann neue Folie an der alten anklebt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!*

Hallo,
ich denke das solltest du dir abschminken  

In 1,30 Meter tiefe ne Klebestelle, um Himmelswillen nein


----------



## teich-freak (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!*

genau das will ich im sommer auch machen 

bin gespannt auf die antworten


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!*

Das kann gut gehn....
muss aber nicht !

Ohne große Not würde ich das nicht machen.
Warte einfach noch und dann bau mit komplett neuer Folie um.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!*

Hallo...

rein theoretisch geht das prima...,

doch in der Praxis sieht das dann wie so vieles anders aus.

Hättest du saubere, faltenfreie Folie geht das mit etwas Disziplin...  beim kleben bestimmt.

Jedoch die Stellen, wo die Folie Falten wirft, da gibt es Probleme.
Die Klebestellen müssen schön flächig übereinander liegen, und da wirds bei Falten mehr als kritisch.

Ich würde nicht dazu raten.


----------



## Drexta (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!*

Ja, die Folie hat sicherlich Falten das lässt sich ja bald garnicht vermeiden bei einem runden loch 

Aber 1.20ccm Wasserfiefe ist doch zuwenig oder?

Mfg


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich vertiefen ohne neue Folie?!*

Naja... zu wenig nicht... aber... 
Für Koi wäre in der Tat mehr besser. 
Kommt aber auch ein bisschen auf die größe der Tiefzone an. 
Wenn Du vergrößern willst dann freunde Dich mit dem Gedanken an neue Folie an und überleg ob Du in einem Atemzug nicht auch auf Schwerkraft umstellst, das macht dann wirklich Sinn. 

Gruß Wolf


----------

